# gerade/ungerade



## The_MACman (25. August 2004)

Wie kann ich per php rausfinden ob eine zahl gerade oder ungerade ist !?
danke für antworten !


----------



## pxlArtizzt (25. August 2004)

naja, durch 2 Teilen und schauen, ob das Ergebnis eine ganze Zahl ist oder nicht...  es gibt dazu Funktionen die den Variablentypen ermitteln, wie z.B. is_int()


----------



## EvilO (25. August 2004)

Indem du den Modulo-Operator benutzt und zwar so:


```
if($zahl % 2 == 0)
{
 // Zahl ist gerade

}
else
{
 // Zahl ist ungerade

}
```


----------



## The_MACman (25. August 2004)

Hey genau Modulo-Operator is perfekt  genau das is es ... muss einem aber eben eunfalln ...
DANKE


----------

